# Tire stretch and load index!?



## Nikru274 (Jul 23, 2013)

So, I have done my research on the subject and still have a couple uncertainties. I was just about to order some new 17x8 wheels and 205/40 tires to stretch over the 8s and the sales rep told me he couldn't sell /wouldn't recommend that because of the OE spec of 91 load index and the tires I was going to order were 84. about a 1000 pound difference throughout all 4 tires. I do understand you should stay close to the OE spec. Although I would stay well above the 3100 pound weight of the car, I'm hesitant. I'm new to the stretched tires scene and need some advice on the matter! From what I see a 205/40 is a mild stretch over a 8, I don't want any crazy stretch. Whhatt do I do, i'm guessing all the others running stretched 8s over 205/40s seem to just brush off the load index as long as you don't drive to "hard" or ??? need some people with stretched tire experience to school me on this matter!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

You'll be fine. A 205 on a 8" wide is very minimal stretch anyways. I have a 205 on a 9" and a 215 on a 10". No problems since day one. Just keep those tires pressures on check.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

I won't comment on the stretching portion of the question , but never just brush off the load index! Without exception, carrying the load of the vehicle is the single most important thing a tire does.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

205 on a 8 inch wide wheel is nothing.


----------



## Nikru274 (Jul 23, 2013)

I see..ya I mean i'v seen 195s on a 10 inch, kinda ridiculous..205 on a 8 isn't much I agree, I'm also not trying to go crazy stretch..I do tend to "push" my car here n there so I was a little worried about the load carrying capability and the reduced strength of the sidewall due to stretch but also loving the stretchy look..I'v seen pics of a 205/40 on a 8 and that's all i'm really looking for..kinda want a little more but no comfortable with the low index. I actually decided to go with a 205 45 instead of 205 40 and got the load index to 88..84 is to low for my comfort..like I said i like to push my car every once in awhile..don't feel safe risking the 1,100 pound difference. thanks for the input though!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

^:thumbup:


----------

